# Oh look, a thing.



## Corwin Cross (Aug 12, 2013)

My first WIP for something not pure ear-bleeding noise or glitchy ambient. Rather, it's a minimal techno piece. And I think I've avoided losing my own artistic integrity. xD

https://soundcloud.com/dwngrd/methanol-live-2-30-am-scratch

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11326285/


----------



## Demensa (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this one!
Very low key, progresses nicely in terms of dynamics and texture. I can't think of much else to add or change (possibly, the glitchy-squeak sound that repeats could be turned down a little, but either way I think it works nicely)
 Be sure to post the finished/mastered version when you're done. (If you come back to it. I realise now that this is over a month old)


----------

